# Single Garage Make over



## Carscope

Edit for first time views, here is the after pictures


























































































































































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good afternoon all,

I have recently moved with my partner with the view to buying a house in about a years time. however she has since enrolled on a university course which will mean pushing our plans on buying somewhere until the future (around 2 - 3 years to be exact).

After a bid of discussion with her dad he's agreed to let me use the small single garage to convert into a wash bay of sorts. Its bit too small to keep a car in but perfectly well sized for storing all my detailing and garage supplies. I've decided to go ahead and outfit it the best can using things that I can take with me when we finally move. I have already installed a custom kranzle wall mounted system which can be seen in this thread: https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=420698

Also I've installed a wall mounted vacuum and the blo dryer to the wall.

Here's how it stands today.














































My plan is to add a fresh lick of paint, board up the window, add some plastic floor tiles and also add in some new light fixtures. Later down the road ill be adding in some cabinets on the back wall as well as some more storage. I've currently been keeping most of my detailing supplies in the adjacent barn so it will be nice to have ot all in one place. here are some quick and dirty renders of what i have planned.




























First things first though and that will giving the whole room a deep clean and brush off the flaky paint. Ill get some masonry paint and aim to get some coats on this weekend.


----------



## atbalfour

Looks good.. are you going to be able to continue to use this after you move? Lot of work and cost to benefit from it for a short period of time.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Do you need to board up the window, or just opaque film it to prevent prying eyes (but still allow some light in). Are the walls dry, or prone to condensations/damp ? -if they are you may want to use some inert material batons to keep any boards off the brickwork.

I obtained some used kitchen cabinets for the back wall of my garage, i dropped some closed cell foam sheets behind the floor cupboards and the wall cupboards just in case - this might be a cheap solution for your needs the next few years , and perhaps then useful to leave them installed for the father in law to utilise afterwards ? It would also allow you to sort any future garage, before having to move things across


----------



## virgiltracey

atbalfour said:


> Looks good.. are you going to be able to continue to use this after you move? Lot of work and cost to benefit from it for a short period of time.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


This was my thought, If it was me i'd spend as little as possible until its your own place.

that said some opaque film on the window, a fresh coat of paint and some cheap Rolson floor tiles will make the place feel 100% better.
(i did both in my single garage for under £100)

If possible perhaps look at rolling or "standalone" storage, so you can take it with you to your next destination.

you're lucky the bricks already have paint on them, whilst not in great nick it will save you a coat or two of masonry paint.


----------



## Carscope

Thanks for all the feedback chaps

To clear up a few things

Everything I’m buying (apart from the paint) will be carried over to my next garage. I’ll still have use of this garage if needs be too. 

This will also help me to spread the cost over the next couple of years so I’ll be ready to go once we move out in a few years. 

Main reason for boarding up the window will be to increase the usable wall space, it will be a simple board so I can mount a cabinet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looks nice, be good with a clean paint job - if you’re not using it for the car inside, I’d have a think about colours instead of white ... 

With regards to the window - if you need to cover it for extra storage, then great, otherwise I’d be tempted to leave open - it’s nice to get a bit of natural light in during the day. 

Good luck and looking forward to your updates :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

So small update, just ordered the flooring and paint.

Decided to go for white as it will take less coats then if I switched to grey, hopefully the old paint sprayer still works and will make it a lot easier to paint. I went with sandtex brilliant white.










For flooring I've gone with Duramat vented 30, swisstrax would be my first choice but it's incredibly expensive and I'm not driving on it. Got a pretty great deal using a few discount codes so worked out around £200 for all the floor tiles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Spent an hour or so their afternoon scrubbing down the walls ready for paint (if anyone knows of a faster way of doing this please let me know! Also covered up the pressure washer system ready for paint spraying over the weekend


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Should come up nicely. 

Enjoy yourself at weekend :thumb:


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Eturty, are you taking that nice shiny Kranzle indoors for the Winter months to prevent frost damage or is that space heated?


----------



## virgiltracey

You'll have a great weekend on that,

As it is a bit colder you will have to wait a bit longer between coats, a space heater in there will help a bit.

You'll be amazed at the difference a coat of paint will do to the room!


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Eturty, are you taking that nice shiny Kranzle indoors for the Winter months to prevent frost damage or is that space heated?


Garage is having a door fitted soon so should be okay!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Jeez, there's no door on it?!
My Kranzle is inside under the stairs now until warmer weather. My garage has a door and I'm still not leaving it outside. Granted yours is mounted high though.


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Jeez, there's no door on it?!
> My Kranzle is inside under the stairs now until warmer weather. My garage has a door and I'm still not leaving it outside. Granted yours is mounted high though.


Should be alright, as long as the frost doesn't get to it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B8sy

Eturty said:


> So small update, just ordered the flooring and paint.
> 
> Decided to go for white as it will take less coats then if I switched to grey, hopefully the old paint sprayer still works and will make it a lot easier to paint. I went with sandtex brilliant white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For flooring I've gone with Duramat vented 30, swisstrax would be my first choice but it's incredibly expensive and I'm not driving on it. Got a pretty great deal using a few discount codes so worked out around £200 for all the floor tiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any chance you can share the discount codes you found. I'm ordering from duramat end of this month. Thank you.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

B8sy said:


> Any chance you can share the discount codes you found. I'm ordering from duramat end of this month. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


PMd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rojer386

Wouldn’t mind those duramat codes either please.


----------



## Carscope

Sprayed the first coat of paint today, got to say if you've never tried a paint sprayer before it's makes this so much quicker! Was able to get the first coat down in about 15 minutes!

I'll lay a thicker coat down tomorrow and see what it looks like, may need to pick up another 5L but we will see. Hopefully the tiles will arrived next week and I can crack on getting them installed.

Also does anyone know of any good 5000 - 6000k light fixtures? Looking at picking up 4 4ft singles to mount on the beams










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Currently looking at 2 of these units

Should give off around 8000 lumens paired, what do you think?

https://www.toolstation.com/v-tac-led-weatherproof-fitting-ip65-6500k/p96140

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71

Eturty said:


> Also does anyone know of any good 5000 - 6000k light fixtures? Looking at picking up 4 4ft singles to mount on the beams
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've just had 5 of these fitted (6th to be fitted next month over new door) - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x-4FT-1...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## GeeWhizRS

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07DTQJSP2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_y.WRFbS6E6066?psc=1


----------



## Carscope

Got another coat down this morning, will do one more thick coat and should be good to go, the mortar is pretty non existent on the back wall. Not too fussed about this though as It will be covered with cabinets soon enough


























Also I'll be ordering the 2 6500k 1500mm light units soon, should give off more then enough light

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good - coming along and as you say, so much quicker to spray paint...


----------



## Carscope

Painting done! Also boarded up the window and painted that, if it's touch dry tomorrow I'll start mounting the shelves and wall cabinet, with a view to fitting the flooring when it arrives next week. Fun bit starts now!


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Spent the morning mounting the shelves and cabinet, also reinstalled the vacuum and blower, later in the week I'll be working on lighting and flooring. Getting there!


































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie bullit

Looks great. Would look even better if you could mount a ply board to cover all the pipework.


----------



## Carscope

eddie bullit said:


> Looks great. Would look even better if you could mount a ply board to cover all the pipework.


I agree, I'll be ditching all the pipe work when I move anyway as I'll be moving over to copper, the entire farm runs off this system so it made sense to use it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robby71

Might be a good idea to cover the metal shelves with rubber, etc as you'll get condensation in the cold weather


----------



## AndyQash

What an improvement, looking very smart now fella


----------



## Hede

Looking nice&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good - starting to come together now nicely :thumb:


----------



## WRX

That looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Decided to do a little touch up paint here and there (especially round the pressure washer) cabinet and lighting now ordered!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy

Looking great :thumb:


----------



## sbrocks

Super transformation and love the attention to detail in the shelves and the pressure washer install............looking forward to seeing the floor!


----------



## legs

that looks really smart, love the pressure washer install.
have you got hot water too or just cold?


----------



## Carscope

legs said:


> that looks really smart, love the pressure washer install.
> have you got hot water too or just cold?


Just cold or now, When I move I hope to be able to plumb in some hot water. There is a how water tap about 10 meters away so can always fill the buckets there when its super cold!


----------



## Carscope

Update time!

Flooring arrived today, worth noting guys that this will arrive on a pallet in an artic so ensure you have sufficient room for a truck of that size to pull up. Also I have a enough tiles for a single garage, this pallet weighs around 95kg so you'll want some else on hand to move it with you.


















Also I received my flooring samples the other day, here's the difference between the grey and black. Grey won't so as much dirt/footprints but I think the black looks a bit cooler.










What I really wanted to was a checkered grey and black however it would have cost quite a bit more as they don't sell them in mixed kits.

Lighting also turned up other day, I gotta say these do 'feel' cheap. Extremely light and the power wires are very short. They are however the one best reviewed online and I guess once fitted you'll never touch them again so the feel of them isn't important, I'll be fitting these this evening. For reference the ones I've ordered here are:

V-TAC LED IP65 6500K 48W 4000LM 1500mm light fixtures (did you get all that lol).

I paid £21.99 for each unit and I bought two.










Finally whilst ordering the cabinet I was £30 off free shipping (shipping would have been £30) so I deceived to pick up a white board from the same company to take me to the shipping threshold. I've found while doing a full detail on a car it's useful to have a little checklist on what jobs are still left.










More updates soon!

Cheers 
E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Afternoon gents,

Managed to make some great progress this weekend

First was finally finishing the lighting, I have to say despite my initial impressions they give off tons of light and are easy enough to it wire up, speaking of which i decided to switch to a water resistant switch seeing as it's sitting so close to the pressure washer.



















































Also mounted the quite board, definitely a useful touch to have



















Next was flooring, which was an absolute doddle to install. First do a quick vacuum and then lay the first tile in the corner of the garage (you can buy the little ramps too) with the female sides facing in.



















Then simply click each new tile in










When you reach the side of the garage unless you garage is perfectly square and in multiples of 300mm wide you'll need to cut it. The easiest way I found to do this is with some blue tape and a jigsaw. Made short work of cutting each tile out.


























So here as some finished pics!

The fixtures kick out a ton of light and the black flooring does a great job of hiding all manner of sins in the concrete


























































Also just for fun added some cabinet and shelf lights



















Cabinets will be here next week.

P.S. the rug will be gone next week too!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

Fantastic transformation!


----------



## AndyQash

Looks superb, fella...the flooring has really finished it off.


----------



## Andyblue

Looking really good now, cracking job, well done :thumb:


----------



## Kev.O

What a difference, well done. The floor looks fantastic.


----------



## Del-GTi

Looking excellent there. 

Great space for working in.


----------



## Breezy

that floor looks really smart also in a similar quandary about what to do with mine but it looks like prep and installation couldn't be easier :thumbsup:


----------



## Carscope

Breezy said:


> that floor looks really smart also in a similar quandary about what to do with mine but it looks like prep and installation couldn't be easier :thumbsup:


its a doddle bud, my favourite part of the build so far


----------



## KleenChris

Great work and turnaround, well done :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Cabinet arrived today from big dig, great little unit for the price, I'll be hopefully replacing the ugly cream and brown cabinet with two black examples at some point!

Will be sure to post up more pics once it's all organised.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Coming along :thumb:

Why not wrap or paint the cabinet, rather than replace it ?


----------



## virgiltracey

Andyblue said:


> Coming along :thumb:
> 
> Why not wrap or paint the cabinet, rather than replace it ?


This was going to be my suggestion!

Cheap bit of black and grey vinyl and you get a fresh looking cabinet for very little outlay!

I wrapped my ugly old yellowing freezer to fit in to my garage - Garage workshop thread


----------



## Hede

Nice


----------



## Breezy

pegboard looks great was that from bigdug too?


----------



## Carscope

Breezy said:


> pegboard looks great was that from bigdug too?


Yeah dude, all came as one unit, workbench, pegaboard and over head cabinets

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Spent some of the afternoon sorting through bits and pieces and relatively happy with where it's at now. As other have said I could paint the cabinet to match, issue is the current brown and cream unit is a bit too wide and I want to run two side by side. So will look to get a matching pair around 900mm wide at some point I'm the new year. For now however there more then enough storage.










































Aside from that I've also been modifying the pressure washer system, I've removed the hose reel at the bottom for two reasons:

1. It's ugly 
2. I never use it!

Since fitting a pressure washer gauze to the outlet of the DI vessel I run it through the power washer. Few things to not of this. I always run normal water through the machine after for around 30 seconds to clean the pump out. Also I've found I use less water. Yes it's 10L a minute but I can easily blast off the car within a minute and I find it forces the pure water into mirrors, door shuts etc so find less chance of any spotting.










Also I could do with some advice. Currently there's a valve where it used to run to the reel. I could easily replace this with a 90 degree elbow or maybe I should run a pipe for filling up diluted chemicals with deionised water? I'm not sure yet what do you guys think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

So my ramblings make a bit more sense here's a couple of photo's

Option one:










Option two:


----------



## AndyQash

I'd probably go with option two if the cost isn't going to be too much.

But, saying that, can you achieve the same goal from the single outlet on the left?


----------



## Carscope

AndyQash said:


> I'd probably go with option two if the cost isn't going to be too much.
> 
> But, saying that, can you achieve the same goal from the single outlet on the left?


Never mind! I can just run it the deionized water through the hose reel without the gun attached and fill bottle.


----------



## AndyQash

No worries pal, at least your system offers various ways of doing what you want.


----------



## dazzlers82

nice, love reading through these transformations.


----------



## VenomUK

That's an amazing transformation


----------



## Carscope

VenomUK said:


> That's an amazing transformation


Thanks dude,

I'll post out some proper before and after a once I get it properly sorted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got the brush holder mounted, put it under the P.W. System I think it looks pretty neat.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Really liking the brush holder setup, and the rest of course :detailer:


----------



## Carscope

Still got some organising to do but got some organiser trays off amazon. They fit long brushes pretty well

Top drawer 









Exterior applicators/brushes 









Interior 









Polishing 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Also got for the bargain price of £25 this 1200mm shelf, now the width of the upper cabinet and the shelves are the same (yes I need help lol)


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Good work and a tidy job. If you don't mind me asking why do you have 18 sprayers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

garage_dweller said:


> Good work and a tidy job. If you don't mind me asking why do you have 18 sprayers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


All the sprayers are colour coded:

Purple: Decon

Tyre cleaner
Clay lube
Fallout removers 
Prep sprays 
Auto wheel 
T&G

Red: Paint

Waterless wash
Water
Drying aid

Yellow: engine/chassis

Plastic dressing
Degreaser 
APC

Green: Interior

Air freshener/ odour remover 
Interior cleaner 
Glass cleaner

Blue: Wheels

Rust stopper 
Wheel cleaner (mild for coated wheels)
Tyre dressing

Pop tops:

Snow foam
Shampoo
Ceramic shampoo
Decon shampoo
Citrus wash
Snow foam sealant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Yup, you need help mate 

And really not sure about the footwear :lol:



Eturty said:


> Interior


----------



## Carscope

Andyblue said:


> Yup, you need help mate
> 
> And really not sure about the footwear :lol:


Haha! You haven't lived until you've worn socks and sliders my dude

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Just spotted the Dymo in the drawer, cracking little label printer, all my Kwazars have been Dymo'd.


----------



## saul

Just sat down and read the whole thread. Cracking job you've done there, certainly given me some ideas for the garden shed/cave I've just built.

Can i ask are they the slims bottles, with the dual action sprayer?


----------



## Carscope

saul said:


> Just sat down and read the whole thread. Cracking job you've done there, certainly given me some ideas for the garden shed/cave I've just built.
> 
> Can i ask are they the slims bottles, with the dual action sprayer?


Hi Mate,

They are the kwazar sprayers, I used a tiny bit of nail polish remover to get rid of the lettering to give me a clean base to add a label too.


----------



## S3 Chris

Cracking thread given me some inspiration for a building at the farm I use, I do all the pest control and help with odd jobs around the farm so kindly now get access to use a barn and pressure washer. Great work!


----------



## Carscope

Another little update here folks!

I'm in the throws of the pressure washer 2.0 so switching out the old warped shelf for a nice stainless one I had spare, I think it looks much better! I'll be changing out the rubbish looking garden hose fittings for some proper stainless hose soon with ball valves, but it won't be until the new year.



























I've also relocated the bucket filler so it can accommodate the taller buckets on the dollies. Annoyingly due to where the water inlet is the the tap mounting is now only half fixed to the board, it's still solid but it's missing the screws in one side, certainly looks better then when it had a right angle though, what do you guys think?










Also excuse all the holes, pen marks and off centre bits all will be fixed when I finalise the fittings.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RSlucky

Just read your thread from the beginning and really enjoyed it. Some great idea’s and a nice set up.


----------



## Mk2Singh

Looks awesome! Liking the kranzle setup


----------



## 20vKarlos

Yep, you’ve definitely got the bug! 

Setup looks good mate and I love that everything is labelled well and has its place. 

Why have you mounted the Kranzle above? I know it can draw the water, but surely gravity feeding it would be better?


----------



## atbalfour

Henri 2 questions... 

1. are you allergic to original bottles?
2. is that an in-line TDS and where did you get it


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Henri 2 questions...
> 
> 1. are you allergic to original bottles?
> 
> 2. is that an in-line TDS and where did you get it


Adam,

1. yes lol, i like it too all look the same on the shelves. Plus kwazar have the best spray pattern.

2. No I wish! its just a flow meter, you can use the calculator on raceglazes website to figure out roughly how many litres you will get depending on your water hardness so you know when to change, although tbh I would just be testing the water anyway. I think I may ditch it when I change to stainless hardware in the new year, if I do you can have it for a few quid if you want


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Adam,
> 
> 1. yes lol, i like it too all look the same on the shelves. Plus kwazar have the best spray pattern.
> 
> 2. No I wish! its just a flow meter, you can use the calculator on raceglazes website to figure out roughly how many litres you will get depending on your water hardness so you know when to change, although tbh I would just be testing the water anyway. I think I may ditch it when I change to stainless hardware in the new year, if I do you can have it for a few quid if you want


Selfishly I think an inline water hardness meter should be your next project 

I leave a glass on top of my vessel which I periodically fill up then dip in my gauge to ensure the ppm hasn't crept up. As I know I'm nearing the end of my current resin I've been checking after each use which is a pain & wondered was there a way to get an automatic reading at the output of the vessel.

I imagine they exist I just don't know whether they'd require customisation to fit into our similar systems.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour

atbalfour said:


> Selfishly I think an inline water hardness meter should be your next project
> 
> I leave a glass on top of my vessel which I periodically fill up then dip in my gauge to ensure the ppm hasn't crept up. As I know I'm nearing the end of my current resin I've been checking after each use which is a pain & wondered was there a way to get an automatic reading at the output of the vessel.
> 
> I imagine they exist I just don't know whether they'd require customisation to fit into our similar systems.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Just spoke to Vyair there and they do one including all fittings for £48, measures input and output. An initial investment of course but I do think it'll prove extremely useful.

Might do a bit more research on them to see if I can get for cheaper before taking the plunge.

With a flow meter I believe there are too many variables to accurately forecast the point it would run out, my tap water hardness can vary quite a bit (which I'm not sure is normal) but I can see that having an impact.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

atbalfour said:


> Just spoke to Vyair there and they do one including all fittings for £48, measures input and output. An initial investment of course but I do think it'll prove extremely useful.
> 
> Might do a bit more research on them to see if I can get for cheaper before taking the plunge.
> 
> With a flow meter I believe there are too many variables to accurately forecast the point it would run out, my tap water hardness can vary quite a bit (which I'm not sure is normal) but I can see that having an impact.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link?


----------



## RobA3

Lovely transformation, I'm in the processing of doing up my single garage


----------



## Carscope

Black Cabinets on route! 

Will update soon...


----------



## Chris424

Fantastic project! Keep us updated


----------



## atbalfour

Eturty said:


> Do you have a link?


Sorry.. thought I replied to this.. mustn't have sent.

There wasn't a link that was the quote Vyair gave me over the phone!


----------



## Dawesy90

just read from start to finish! come on leaps and bounds its given me a few ideas for my houses old garage and was a decent bit of night time reading!


----------



## Carscope

Hey all,

Finally got the cabinets in I've rage last couple of days. I bought two 'black office cabinets' total cost for the pair was around £280 not bad for fulls reel cabinets. They require a bit of assembly but I think they blend in pretty well.

Looks far more uniform now:

Before










After










It did require a hit of realigning of the board and over cabinets which was a pain but got there in the end.


























Here the inside of the cabinets, I'll be adding in some cable management so I can use the top shed for charging batteries. I just used cheap motion activated lights for each shelf.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Also here's a few before and afters!





































































For more things to chase but the basic structure is done for now. Next up will be wiring up a charging station in the cabinets and doing an air compressor system.

Thanks for looking!

E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St Evelyn

Looks great!  :thumb:


----------



## B8sy

Fantastic job. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

The door is in!

Father inlaw went for a a brown one to fit in with the rest of the aesthetic. The opening needed a bit of work to remove the old wooden supports first.


























All the bits were dropped off by the door fitter, they installed in a few hours!



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good, certainly a huge improvement over what you started with :thumb:


----------



## atbalfour

Ah you've got a properly nice space with the door now.. unfortunately for you it's about the only thing bar the paint that you won't be able to take with you when you move!!

Just need a couple of IR curing lamps, a ramp and a compressor and you've a pro-level setup


----------



## 20vKarlos

Decent looking door! 

There’s nothing better than a rolling shutter door, as it just doesn’t get in the way at all, it doesn’t block lights when it’s up, it doesn’t swing outward, it’s just perfect!

Since having mine on the Unit, it’s made a huge difference


----------



## Del-GTi

Liking the door! Looks great. 

:thumb:


----------



## Carscope

Spent the last week upgrading all the pressure washer hardware from zinc/brass to stainless.

Current set up is the generic 'Premium' gun you see from quite a few resellers and a Frankenstein lance I put together from eBay.










While decent they do corrode pretty quick, especially if you use a zinc plug, causes the coupling to get a bit crunchy;



















So I decided to start again and go full stainless. This led to the purchase of an SGS35 & a stainless lance.










I added a stainless plug and coupling to the lance as it comes as a bare unit


















I also added a 3/8" plug an coupling to the gun inlet and hose outlet


















The gun already comes with a 1/4 outlet. These are clearly fitted by the reseller and not MTM as they are branded differently and stacked on a adaptor










Iv also transition away from the traditonal style nozzles (or bullets) as i have had an occasion where they fire cout at your paint work. So instead put togther these rubber protected tips using. i have a 25degree for wheels and a 45 degreee for the body.


























Finally the PF22.2 Bottles landed so picked up a few of them. also i added a stainless plug to the foam cannon and replaced the black oxide screw with a stainless one instead.


























Oh yeah that reminds me! If anyone needs an old style MTM bottle let me know lol!


----------



## JB052

Can I ask where you sourced the two tall cabinets either side of the bench from?


----------



## Carscope

JB052 said:


> Can I ask where you sourced the two tall cabinets either side of the bench from?


Yeah dude, just type in black office cabinet of eBay, they are usually around £150 and you want the 5 layer ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Eturty said:


> Oh yeah that reminds me! If anyone needs an old style MTM bottle let me know lol!


If these are still on offer can we go to pm? please


----------



## Carscope

saul said:


> If these are still on offer can we go to pm? please


Yeah dude PM me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got some electrical bits to fit over the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

All in now!

Fitted an under cabinet light










Also fitting a charging station, proud of this one bought a rewritable extension lead so I didn't have to drill a huge whole to feed a plug through, drilled a small whole and added a grommet to protect to the wire. The whole unit is switchable on the wall.










Also added a couple of sockets one at the front and one at the back.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Del-GTi

Very neat and tidy! Looks excellent.


----------



## Carscope

Couple little projects this week.

First was sourcing some handles for the cabinets. Rather then drill the cupboards I just used from gorilla mounting tape.


































































Excuse the finger prints!

I also wanted a solution for sorting the microfibres for washing, I picked up these black containers from B&Q for a quid each with some electrical tape. Now they are separated properly! Also they fit so Satisfyingly in the bottom of the cupboard.











































Some bigger projects coming soon like Pressure washer '2.0' and a proper bench vice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Tidied the ugly garden hoses on the pressure washer system, think it looks much much better now.

I used 2 stainless ball valves and 2 stainless braided hoses. Think it looks much better.

Annoyingly the stainless jubilee clamps hadn't arrived so I had to zip tie the quick release bracket on for now. Decided this little Ali brackets would work to allows me to be able to remove the vessel easily for resin changes down the road.


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grunty-motor

That does look neater!


----------



## JwilliamsM

what is the hose pipe coming out of the tap? looks very thick and great quality


----------



## Carscope

JwilliamsM said:


> what is the hose pipe coming out of the tap? looks very thick and great quality


My little design that dude! (Well adapted from a obsessed garage design)

Stainless steel bucket filler with fire hose nozzle and stainless quick connections. Fill a 5 gallon bucket in 30 seconds 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Stainless jubilee clamps arrived today so fitted them, much cleaner now










Also my vice (vise?) finally arrived, I had been looking for ages for something of decent quality. I knew I didn't want a cheapo cast iron Chinese jobby so after a few nights of searching I found 'heuer' vices. Made in Germany and made from drop forged steel. It's a wee beauty!

Here's the spec sheet for this interested;










I went for the 120mm model with replaceable jaws as I plan on keeping this for a long time. One of the reasons I like this vice so much is the amount of accessories available for them! You can get a plethora of protective jaws and swivel bases etc.

Speaking of which I picked up a swivel base too. Here it is on the bench;


























































The swivel is 360 degree's


























The vice feels super solid and has zero play the the spindle. It's really really nice.

I know I could buy and restore an old record or something but sometimes you gotta send it.

Mounting will be interesting due to the drawer underneath and the over hang of the bench, however I think I have a solution! Will investigate this weekend.

Cheers 
E

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052

Top man for finding a non-Chinese vice.

Did you find a UK stockist or import from Germany?


----------



## Carscope

JB052 said:


> Top man for finding a non-Chinese vice.
> 
> Did you find a UK stockist or import from Germany?


Germany,

I'll contact them as I might start selling them in the UK.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got the beauty mounted today,

With the drawer being directly below I used a first forstner bit to allow for the washer and nylon nut to drop into the workbench. 




































I also replaced the standard zinc bolts with stainless Hutton heads, looks much cleaner.




































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

Cracking job on the vice installation :thumb: 

Looks a really nice vice - do you have a link to where you bought it from ? Particularly liking the swivel base - how well does it ‘lock’ down ?


----------



## Carscope

Andyblue said:


> Cracking job on the vice installation :thumb:
> 
> Looks a really nice vice - do you have a link to where you bought it from ? Particularly liking the swivel base - how well does it 'lock' down ?


Just on amazon dude, yeah the swivel is excellent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Just read the entire thread, absolutely lovely job!

I've got two questions that I hope you don't mind me asking (I don't think anyone else has asked yet):

- what vacuum cleaner is that?
- which supplier did you get your stainless parts for the PW from?

Both of those things could make a big difference to me.


----------



## Carscope

Good news!

Been waiting to share this with you guys, I was on the hunt for a replacement hose for the Kranzle.

the standard hose is pretty good, however it's only 1/4", the rough texture means it picks up all the dirt from the ground when in use and it's only available with M22 connections. Also being only 10 meters it's not quite long enough.

This is fine if your not using a reel but when using a reel you have to stack adapters to get it to fit. So I wanted something to replace it.

I've tried various other hoses when I had my nilfisk, direct hoses is pretty much the only option, it's okay but it's a bit stiff and also has the issue of picking up dirt quickly.

I decided to have a hose made, I wanted a 'smooth' jacket and custom threaded ends, NPT to fit the reel outlet (as the cox is American they use NPT fittings, in the UK we use BSP) and BSP for quick connectors.

I also wanted single wire for higher flexibility and 3/8" diameter to increase flow. (Flow is king for car washing, not pressure).

So here it is;


























The blue matches the reel perfectly, while I was at it I wanted a matching inlet hose too (the jumper hose that goes from the kranzle to the reel)


















































The hose is super flexible but won't kink!

I just need to order a few more fittings and I can then get it fitted, more pictures soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Set about getting the shiny new parts installed,

First up was the hose, first was getting rid of the Kranzle hose (up for grabs on the cheap if anyone one is interested), the hose is threaded into the reel via a stacked adaptor.










This is now replaced with the proper NPT fitting










Hose is then secured using the P clip.










Next up was fitting the stainless coupler


























Here's a picture of the gun attached.



















(Excuse the socks and sliders)

Now the inlet, put the vice to work fixing on the coupler


































And threaded into the brass swivel of the reel










New inlet in place


























Finished product!


















Next in line is to relocate the garage door control unit and the light switch, also some touch up to the mounting board.

I also have a sexy new stainless lance holder being custom made, you guys will love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

Perfect setup!! 

Disregard the Kranzle, but all the other bits in that photo, do you have a rough idea of the cost to get to this point?


----------



## Carscope

20vKarlos said:


> Perfect setup!!
> 
> Disregard the Kranzle, but all the other bits in that photo, do you have a rough idea of the cost to get to this point?


Once you count in all the wrong fittings, trial and error...a fair whack.


----------



## grunty-motor

Do you get any water hammer when in use? 

I recently changed from a Hozelock supply pipe to a set up something similar to yours with the with MDPE pipe. When the PW switches off, the push fit plastic joints move.


----------



## Carscope

grunty-motor said:


> Do you get any water hammer when in use?
> 
> I recently changed from a Hozelock supply pipe to a set up something similar to yours with the with MDPE pipe. When the PW switches off, the push fit plastic joints move.


No haven't found to have much of an issue with that.


----------



## Carscope

Tried out the hose for the first time the other day!

Man what a difference! It's heavier which means it doesn't coil up like lighter hoses but isn't annoying to drag around. The smooth jacket makes a big difference in reducing drag on the ground and adds to easy clean up when I'm don't with. Couple thing on 2.0 will be to have stainless fittings rather then the galvanised fittings in it now and also adding slightly more flexible sleeves to the ends of the hose.

Getting there!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st33ly

Looks fantastic that mate. Looking forward to seeing 2.0. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul

Eturty said:


> Good news!
> 
> Been waiting to share this with you guys, I was on the hunt for a replacement hose for the Kranzle.
> 
> the standard hose is pretty good, however it's only 1/4", the rough texture means it picks up all the dirt from the ground when in use and it's only available with M22 connections. Also being only 10 meters it's not quite long enough.
> 
> This is fine if your not using a reel but when using a reel you have to stack adapters to get it to fit. So I wanted something to replace it.
> 
> I've tried various other hoses when I had my nilfisk, direct hoses is pretty much the only option, it's okay but it's a bit stiff and also has the issue of picking up dirt quickly.
> 
> I decided to have a hose made, I wanted a 'smooth' jacket and custom threaded ends, NPT to fit the reel outlet (as the cox is American they use NPT fittings, in the UK we use BSP) and BSP for quick connectors.
> 
> I also wanted single wire for higher flexibility and 3/8" diameter to increase flow. (Flow is king for car washing, not pressure).
> 
> So here it is;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue matches the reel perfectly, while I was at it I wanted a matching inlet hose too (the jumper hose that goes from the kranzle to the reel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hose is super flexible but won't kink!
> 
> I just need to order a few more fittings and I can then get it fitted, more pictures soon!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hiya Mate,

Mind if I ask how much that set you back and where did you get it from?


----------



## Hede

Looking sweet&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## Carscope

Hey guys,

Little update.

Time to ditch my makeshift guttering and sort a proper wand holder.

I used to work as a metal fabricator before switching to an office based design role and worked with a really talented welder. He's since set up a fabrication company specialising in race exhausts (check him out at fusion fabrications). I asked him to put me a wand holder together...man this thing is amazing!

Built like a tank all from stainless and Tig welded together.

Overkill? 100%

Do it anyway? Dam right


























































She's a Beaut! Will post up more pictures when I have it mounted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Al

Lol looked at pictures before reading text and thought it looked better than some exhausts I had seen


----------



## atbalfour

Love that... looks great.


----------



## Andyblue

Looks amazing. 

Launch some anti-tank missile from that :thumb:


----------



## grunty-motor

That welding...:doublesho


----------



## Carscope

It's in!

Decided to go the nut insert route so I could use stainless button heads to mount it that I had left over from the vice install


















M10 is probably overkill so if you guys buy one from me in the future I would use M10


















































Also did some touch up paint and relocated the brushes into the cupboard as it looks much tidier now










Still need to move the light switch further up, it's IP65 so no worries with about shorting just it would look a lot better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Some first class mucking about there Eturty. :thumb:
Mind your knuckles on that shelf support when you wind the hose.


----------



## Carscope

GeeWhizRS said:


> Some first class mucking about there Eturty. :thumb:
> Mind your knuckles on that shelf support when you wind the hose.


Don't worry I ensured there was enough space!

Unless your Shrek it should be fine


----------



## garage_dweller

Looking great. Do you know you can get the tap lever, for the bucket filler, in both blue and grey. I have the grey one and it’s got white text on it but that easily wiped off with tar remover. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

I am excited to announce through my passion of following this forum and my ambition to better the industry I am starting my own business. CarScope. We will be focusing on providing solutions for both garage and detailing. We have some fantastic exclusives coming very soon from pressure washer solutions to garage organization, I cannot wait to share with you guys!










I will be continuing this thread as a behind the scenes into the business as I have really enjoyed engaging with you all directly, this forum is a fantastic melting pot of information with an even better community. I couldn't have done this without you all so thank you!

Here's a few pictures of some stuff I have planned

Stainless Pressure washer accessories









Tool organization









Launch I planned for end of April (and yes there will be forum discounts, group buys etc!).

Looking forward to taking you all with me on journey.


----------



## B8sy

Are you kidding me, I just finish my garage and then you announce this! My wife is going to hate me by the time I'm done lol. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

B8sy said:


> Are you kidding me, I just finish my garage and then you announce this! My wife is going to hate me by the time I'm done lol.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I won't tell!


----------



## Andyblue

Good luck with the new business venture. Hope it works out well for you :thumb:


----------



## kentphil

That socket organiser looks very interesting. 

I'd like more info on them please, when you are up and running, and have got yourself all sorted.

Good luck with the business, hope it goes well for you. :thumb:


----------



## Nick-ST

Best of luck with your new business :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

kentphil said:


> That socket organiser looks very interesting.
> 
> I'd like more info on them please, when you are up and running, and have got yourself all sorted.
> 
> Good luck with the business, hope it goes well for you. :thumb:


Hi mate,

Yes it's something I've been working on a while with our supplier, it's a fully modular system with various organisers. I'll be shooting a video on it soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hede

So like Tool Grid ?


----------



## Carscope

Hede said:


> So like Tool Grid ?


Similar but in my opinion better, as there are no screws, it twist and lock each organiser into the board rather then using screws

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Got some cool shots of the wash video from last week!

Will post up the link to the video soon


----------



## 2Buckets

Nice work mate and a great thread.


----------



## nbray67

All the best with the new venture Henri and I hope it really takes off for you.

Anybody making a go with a new business venture in the current climate deserves a huge pat on the back.

Good on you!


----------



## Carscope

Been doing a lot of testing on pressure washer stuff recently.

I think I'm nearly there with the kits that over put together, I've gone for a beginner and advanced kit. Also sourced a fantastic hose! that actually decently priced.

Here's a couple teasers;



















Also guys I would really appreciate it you could give us a follow on Instagram and Facebook;

https://www.instagram.com/carscopeuk/

https://www.facebook.com/CarScopeUK


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Hose looks smart, look forward to details on that. Sorry, I don't use Facebook or Instagram.


----------



## sharrkey

Was considering a new trigger gun and wand, will hold off till longer till yours is released to see the price 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Carscope

sharrkey said:


> Was considering a new trigger gun and wand, will hold off till longer till yours is released to see the price
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Will be both a beginner and an advanced option, will be 10 or 15 quid above average but will have all stainless fittings, nozzles wands etc. your going to love it! Thanks for hanging in there for now


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Joined your Facebook page, looks like some great ideas and products on their way.

Where did you get the stainless water connectors, would love something similar for my Karcher, it would really tidy up my setup.



Eturty said:


> Been doing a lot of testing on pressure washer stuff recently.
> 
> I think I'm nearly there with the kits that over put together, I've gone for a beginner and advanced kit. Also sourced a fantastic hose! that actually decently priced.
> 
> Here's a couple teasers;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also guys I would really appreciate it you could give us a follow on Instagram and Facebook;
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/carscopeuk/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/CarScopeUK


----------



## 2Buckets

Joined your Facebook page mate, looks interesting.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Not on social media but definitely interested in a gun, quick release fittings and maybe a longer hose for my Kranzle. Was going to purchase in the next week or 2 so I think I'll hold out and see


----------



## Carscope

Thanks for the kind responses guys! 

I’ve just placed the order for guns, wands and lances so should have them very soon. I’ll keep it updated here and on the socials. 

Cheers 
Henri 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluechimp

I’m after a dirt killer lance/wand for the quick release for my Karcher, so I’ll see what you guys offer before purchasing and see if that suits my needs.

I’ve been drawing up my own setup for ages after seeing BradMoles and parts of yours, but I keep scribbling bits out and starting again. My garage walls are a mess so it’s going to be a complete overhaul so i’ll be looking at what else you guys bring for the garage organisation side.

Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## Scottland

Eturty said:


> Tidied the ugly garden hoses on the pressure washer system, think it looks much much better now.
> 
> I used 2 stainless ball valves and 2 stainless braided hoses. Think it looks much better.
> 
> Annoyingly the stainless jubilee clamps hadn't arrived so I had to zip tie the quick release bracket on for now. Decided this little Ali brackets would work to allows me to be able to remove the vessel easily for resin changes down the road.


Have you got any more information on what thread/adapters are needed for the valves and stainless hoses on the di vessel? I've been looking into doing mine in a similar fashion when I get around to it.

If you're going to be stocking that stuff then fair enough I'll wait for you to launch.


----------



## Carscope

Scottland said:


> Have you got any more information on what thread/adapters are needed for the valves and stainless hoses on the di vessel? I've been looking into doing mine in a similar fashion when I get around to it.
> 
> If you're going to be stocking that stuff then fair enough I'll wait for you to launch.


Actually funny you mention that...been working closely with a supplier in creating a new system that can keep up with the output of a pressure washer more details coming very soon!

For now here's teaser...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scottland

Interesting, what size vessels are they? Is that TDS meter actually plumbed into the loop?


----------



## Carscope

Scottland said:


> Interesting, what size vessels are they? Is that TDS meter actually plumbed into the loop?


The vessels are 10l and yes it is

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sworrall

Eturty said:


> Actually funny you mention that...been working closely with a supplier in creating a new system that can keep up with the output of a pressure washer more details coming very soon!
> 
> For now here's teaser...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great! might upgrade my 7l DI to one of these in the future 

Have followed on FB by the way :thumb:


----------



## Carscope

sworrall said:


> That looks great! might upgrade my 7l DI to one of these in the future
> 
> Have followed on FB by the way :thumb:


Thanks dude! Means a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Hey guys!

Shot a gun little video on the pressure washer gun and wand kit coming **** for carscope.co.uk

Check it out here! And like and subscribe if your interested! Will be doing more hands on reviews very soon too.






Website will be live very soon too!

Cheers 
Henri

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyQash

Looks like quality kit, Henri...and subscribed to the channel.


----------



## Ctreanor13

Any rough idea on prices yet?


----------



## Carscope

Ctreanor13 said:


> Any rough idea on prices yet?


For the full gun, connector, two nozzles and wand will be in the region of £180.

You can also build you own kit if you don't need the full kit.


----------



## Carscope

Website is live guys if you want get some pre orders in.

https://carscope.co.uk/

Will be a larger announcement coming from the DW Team soon as ill be sponsoring 

Should have inventory arriving in the next 2 - 3 weeks.


----------



## Ctreanor13

I'll be placing an order for a gun and few QR adapters for my Kranzle soon. Products look very high end


----------



## Carscope

Ctreanor13 said:


> I'll be placing an order for a gun and few QR adapters for my Kranzle soon. Products look very high end


Thank you dude!

Really excited to get it off the ground.


----------



## JB052

Good looking and professional website, good luck.


----------



## huddo

Eturty said:


> The vessels are 10l and yes it is
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interested, keep us posted 👍


----------



## Carscope

huddo said:


> Interested, keep us posted 👍


Going to collect my unit on Friday and will shoot an install video. Will be live on the website after that!


----------



## Carscope

Got a bunch of stainless fittings that have just landed guys. Great for upgrading your current snow foam fittings and guns, also check out the garden hose couplers, a really solid upgrade to hoselock connectors.

https://carscope.co.uk

Any questions get in touch!


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Hey guys!

Shot a wee video on the YouTube channel talking through the gun and wand kit!

Check it out if you interested.






Will shooting a garage tour too very soon as well as some hands on product videos too.


----------



## Carscope

Got the new DI system now. Will shoot a video on installation soon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

She's in!

Vid dropping soon!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carscope

Check out the video on it here:


----------



## st33ly

Brilliant video mate. Very informative. Keep up the amazing work mate. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 20vKarlos

Just watched all of the videos and had a look through the website. 

Really enjoyed the videos, really informative and I got the information I needed from them. Jargon was explained and for those of us that have been cleaning vehicles for years but still get confused with which connector is which, it was great. 

The website looks very good, professional and again, informative. Personally once you’ve got some more items listed, I would layout the sales section in a galley form with different sections… Hoses, connectors, accessories, water purification etc 

I know you’re just starting out, but I think you’ll need to add a lot more to the site for the traffic to stay constant. With more products, I’d try and offer a run of the mill, medium quality and high quality for hoses, wands, triggers and even the accessories if you can. 

I personally would love to purchase a decent 15m hose and QR fittings with trigger to work with my Kranzle and Karcher as a quick release system for both. It would be great to have one decent hose and trigger setup that I can use for both. From what I read though it would also mean buying two sets of nozzles (03 & 04) and this puts me off the move.


----------

